# Up and Down Sex



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

UP & DOWN SEX

At a Senior Citizen's luncheon, an elderly
gentleman and an elderly lady struck up a conversation and discovered that
they both loved to fish. Since both of them were widowed, they decided to go fishing together the next day.
The gentleman picked the lady up, and they
headed to the river to his fishing boat and
started out on their adventure.
They were riding down the river when there was a
fork in the river, and the gentleman asked the lady,
'Do you want to go up or down?' All of a sudden the lady stripped off her shirt and pants and made mad passionate love to the man right there in the boat !

When they finished, the man couldn't believe
what had just happened, but he had just experienced the best sex that he'd had in years.
They fished for a while and continued on down the
river, when soon they came upon another fork in the
river. He again asked the lady , 'Up or down ?'

There she went again, stripped off her clothes,
and made wild passionate love to him again.
This really impressed the elderly gentleman, so
he asked her to go fishing again the next day..
She said yes and there they were the next day,
riding in the boat when they came upon the fork in
river, and the elderly gentleman asked, 'Up or down ?'
The woman replied, 'Down.' A little puzzled and disappointed, the gentleman guided the boat down the river when he came upon another fork in the river and he asked the
lady,'Up or down ?'
She replied, 'Up.'
This really confused the gentleman so he asked,
'What's the deal? Yesterday, every time I asked
you if you wanted to go up or down you made mad
passionate love to me. Now today, nothing!'
She replied, 'Well, yesterday I wasn't wearing
my hearing aid and I thought the choices were
fuck or drown


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Love it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

[smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] :lol: :lol:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

